# Keep new Tsuge that doesn't pass pipe cleaner?



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

The UPS guy just delivered my new Tsuge kaga & as I feared (from reading some SF threads post purchase) it doesn't pass a pipe cleaner (not even through the stem)... I know it is only a cheapy @ $47 & I shouldn't expect too much, but I am wondering whether you guys would return a pipe like this? Will it be a PITA to smoke? Any advice or suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks p


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Why won't it pass? Is the stem too narrow, or does it have a weird bend? If it's the former, consider tapered pipe cleaners.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I have a fairly expensive Balleby that doesn't pass "THE" test. But, it's a great smoker and a very well balanced, comfortable pipe. So I am keeping it.........just have to let it cool down and then remove the stem to do a through cleaning.

So, it's really up to you. For the most part passing a pipe cleaner easily is important to me, but on a rare occasion, I have and will make an exception.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it doesn't pass through the stem at all? or it doesn't pass from the stem through to the briar? 
i've got a handful where they take some coaxing, i have to slightly bend the tip of the cleaner, then when it meets the transition point, i have to twist it until it will pass.

my little kaga, i'll have to go home and see what you're talking about. i think i recall the stem being a tight fit in the bend, and it feels hard to pass due to the degree of the bend in such a short area, making it tighter corner... but it still makes it through...

hey, if you're not satisfied, send it back - smokingpipes is good for that... maybe find a reasonably priced estate pipe.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Greg thinks he's so important he posts things 3 times. :r

Same is the case with my new Tsuge brother. Can't pass it all the way through to the briar. I think it is because of the weird bend. I smoked a bowl in it already and love how it draws, so I am definitely keeping it!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

There's a glitch in the matrix!!! :ss

To get back on top, some of my mid end pipes doesn't pipe the pipe cleaner test. They still smokes good though.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

My Tsuge smokes fine and the the pipe cleaner pass is a nightmare. I wouldn't think of getting rid of the little feller.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> There's a glitch in the matrix!!! :ss
> 
> To get back on top, some of my mid end pipes doesn't pipe the pipe cleaner test. They still smokes good though.


yup, my work connection is acting funny today.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> There's a glitch in the matrix!!! :ss


Nope. Greg's just a post whore.

Physiognomy-I wouldn't worry about it too much. I've got a Mastro de Paja that won't pass one-probably because of the bend-and it's one of my best smokers.

Just to clarify, I'm assuming it stops right where the shank meets the briar, right? Are you still able to get the cleaner through the shank?


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info/advice guys!!! I tried a tapered cleaner & with a little twisting & (excess) pushing it will pass through the stem & hits somewhere in the mortise. With the stem removed a cleaner will easily pass through the shank & into the bowl. I'm still not sure if I will keep the pipe... It looks & feels great, but I already have a pipe where I can't mop up if it starts to gurgle & find it pretty annoying.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Thanks for the info/advice guys!!! I tried a tapered cleaner & with a little twisting & (excess) pushing it will pass through the stem & hits somewhere in the mortise. With the stem removed a cleaner will easily pass through the shank & into the bowl. I'm still not sure if I will keep the pipe... It looks & feels great, but I already have a pipe where I can't mop up if it starts to gurgle & find it pretty annoying.


I'm with you - my OCD is showing but it drives me to distraction when you have to struggle to get a cleaner thru to the bowl.To me it is the minimum engineering requirement- even machine made let alone a custom hand carved.But then I'm a fastidious maybe manic user of pipe cleaners when I smoke. Probably why I never had many bents. Jerry


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I got the same pipe last week. It is a great smoker already so I wouldn't dream of giving it up. Gurgling doesn't bother me at all so I don't really care that I can't get a pipe cleaner through it easily without removing the stem.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I've had a Tsuge Kaga for about 6 months and it just takes a little twisting to pass the cleaner.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

solafid3 said:


> I've had a Tsuge Kaga for about 6 months and it just takes a little twisting to pass the cleaner.


I feel like such a dumb newb tonight... Here I was trying to jab & force the cleaner down my poor Tsuge's throat & all it took was some gentle & continuous twisting of the cleaner to get it through. Using this method it now slips (with a few hiccups) right to the base of the bowl. I couldn't be happier since I really like the look & feel of this pipe.










Thanks again for all the help & advice! I really appreciate you all taking the time to post your suggestions.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> I feel like such a dumb newb tonight... Here I was trying to jab & force the cleaner down my poor Tsuge's throat & all it took was some gentle & continuous twisting of the cleaner to get it through. Using this method it now slips (with a few hiccups) right to the base of the bowl. I couldn't be happier since I really like the look & feel of this pipe.


Its a nice looking pipe. Both of my bent pipes take a little bit of twisting to get them all the way to the base of the bowl, doesn't bother me much either. I am glad your problem is solved and now you can really start enjoying the new pipe.


----------

